# Garden dragonfly



## Scape (Jan 23, 2017)

I did this as a birthday present for a friend - wanted a dragonfly. This was a combined effort, one found art and the other blacksmithed and welded. We are working on a pheasant right now.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Way cool...love to see the pheasant.


----------



## merlen (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice one Scape. Give colors for it. It will look awesome.


----------

